# GZK's Titanium Crazy Power



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

I just got this today from China. It came pretty fast considering... I've been wanting something with sights and this fits the bill just super. I love titanium in every way. IMHO, it won't be long before it's REALLY hard to find a titanium frame. Anyway this is lightweight, indestructible, and really well thought out.

I went ahead and banded it with GZK orange .80 latex, tapered 3 cm to 2 cm. I have a 30" draw and cut the bands to 15 cm slack. I used a soft Warrior pouch.

I can't wait. It's night, and cold, and even raining a little, but I'm going to prop a flashlight facing my target and take some shots...

Here's what it looks like unwrapped:


----------



## Royleonard (Jun 30, 2017)

Wow very nice! Let us know how it works!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Wow mate, thats a lot of rubber! What ammo are you shooting?


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Enjoy buddy!


----------



## Uath (Nov 27, 2018)

skropi said:


> Wow mate, thats a lot of rubber! What ammo are you shooting?


Am I doing wrong??? I don't have the experience to know what's "Balanced" and what isn't.

I'm shooting 3/8 steel.

I saw a Catapult Carnage video, where he was shooting the .8 bands and I watched Gamekeeper John band his PPMG with 3.3 cm bands. I just copied them. I understand the Theraband gold bands are about .72 mm? Catapult Carnage was shooting 3/8 with a tiny Raptor. I figured I would copy him.

What would you recommend as a starting point for me? I have a very standard 30" (76 cm) draw and I'm shooting 3/8 right now.

I've got some:

1) Thearaband latex

2) GZK .66

3) GZK .80

4) GZX 1 mm (They only had one roll, so I bought it and put it away).

I'm holding under my eye and I felt like I need more power. That's why I tried the GZX .8s. They seem accurate and fast. I was an archer all my life. Draw doesn't bother me. I also have evolved to have only rare fork hits, next to never.

BTW I love your videos.


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Hello Uath,

For target shooting with 3/8" and mouth anchor I use something like 20mm/15mm TheraBandGold cut to 180mm (active length is about 160). For slightly more power but still good control over 200-300 shots in a session TBG 22/16/180 is also a favorite of mine. Used similar cuts with old GZK milk-band 0.62mil. Precise 3rd generation 0.6mm band is a current pick of mine. It acts weird for me when elongated too much so cut length is increased to 200mm. The band is thinner than TBG, but has about 20% more power, so even a 16/12/200 cut comes into consideration and that delivers 3,2kg of draw weight (again it is 0.6mm).

There is nothing wrong with power, but for longer trainings with precision in goal it is needless. Instead of using as much as you can pull, just go to the opposite. Pick the lightest cut that you can use with satisfaction. Once you dialed in you can increase power if you wish. Just make sure you make notes. Count your hits and over time the notes will clearly tell the effectiveness of your various setups.

Hope this helps, it worth a try!

Have a great holiday!

Mark


----------



## woodbark (Oct 8, 2018)

Wow! .... That feels good just looking at it. and of course ... as the saying goes ..... If you have to ask the price you probably can't afford it :what:


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful shooter! Enjoy, and I'll bet you will...

Rich


----------

